# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  xXironshadowXx's Workbook

## xXironshadowXx

Old workbook go to new

----------


## TiredPhil

My right hand started to go cold when I used my PC too much.
On occasion, my smallest finger would drop in temperature so much, I could feel the difference when I made a fist.
The rest of the time, my entire hand would go cold. This all happened within a few min's.

----------


## xXironshadowXx

Yah its that replaced with pain. :Bang head:  :Bang head:  :Bang head:

----------


## TiredPhil

Try your left hand for a while.
You will have to teach yourself how to use the mouse again.
Also do a search for carpel tunnel syndrome.

----------

